
Personality Insights – IBM Watson Analyzes Twitter Posts - glenn_a_allen
https://personality-insights-livedemo.mybluemix.net/
======
glenn_a_allen
I came across this today on my twitter feed and tried it. It was fairly
accurate. Definitely an interesting 'big data' use case.

